# billbery - diluted or use neat?



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

What are people diluting billbery by?

my friend swears by using it neat but unsure about that.

my wheels are in good condition


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

i use 10:1 which i believe is the highest dilution they reccomend on the bottle i think? seems to work for me


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Is it the original formula AngelWax Bilberry, or the ValetPro version?

If AngelWax, it's perfectly good at 10:1, however when I (foolishly) tried the VP version it needed 5:1...


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

NornIron said:


> Is it the original formula AngelWax Bilberry, or the ValetPro version?
> 
> If AngelWax, it's perfectly good at 10:1, however when I (foolishly) tried the VP version it needed 5:1...


valet pro one.

10-1 is that 10 parts water and 1 part bilbery?
5-1 5 parts of water to 1 part of billbery?


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

mr.t said:


> valet pro one.


Oh dear... :lol:

Yes, 10:1 is 10 parts water to 1 part product.


----------



## Robbi Hong Kong (Jan 15, 2016)

mr.t said:


> valet pro one.
> 
> 10-1 is that 10 parts water and 1 part bilbery?
> 5-1 5 parts of water to 1 part of billbery?


Correct!...personally if I find the wheels are very dirty than 3:1 works best for me....10:1 if the wheels are coated or well maintained.

Your friend using it at full strength is just wasting money and product IMHO....


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

which one is better then ? the valet pro or the angelwax one ?


----------



## Andy535d (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm finding the VP one works pretty well on coated wheels at 1:9. Will likely step this up to 1:5 as the winter grime starts to stick... 

Also used the AW version of this... didn't seem as good somehow?


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

nicks16v said:


> which one is better then ? the valet pro or the angelwax one ?


AngelWax is the original formulation (they used to produce it for VP)... much superior IMO as I've never needed stronger than 10:1, but we all have our own opinions :thumb:


----------



## lee63 (Apr 11, 2014)

I use valet pro bilberry at 2-8 (200ml in 800ml of water to make 1 litre) works fine but my wheels are in ok shape 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuarth (Jul 30, 2017)

*PV Bilberry*



mr.t said:


> What are people diluting billbery by?
> 
> my friend swears by using it neat but unsure about that.
> 
> my wheels are in good condition


I use PV at 10:1 through a pressure sprayer that has been fine through the summer. I've mixed a 3:1 version in a 1 Ltr trigger spray assuming I'll need a bit more oomph during the winter. 5 ltrs at around £25 its very economical & at a 10:1 dilution ratio you can use it as liberally as you like.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

I used to use it at 1:5 1 part bilberry 5 water before I switched to KKD brakeaway


----------



## Spanish_Fiesta (Mar 19, 2017)

Just my 2p's worth here, Ive actually just logged in for advice on a decent wheel cleaner. I currently use ValetPro Bilberry. Im a mobile valeter in Spain and pretty much all the cars I valet are hammered. I watched alot reviews on youtube of the VP Bilberry and thought Id buy 2 x 5 litres. I started off 10:1 and wasnt impressed but thought this was maybe due to the amount of grime on these manky cars in Spain. I then tried 5:1 which wasnt much better so Ive moved onto 4:1 but Im having to agitate still even on the less grimy wheels, this is adding alot of time onto valets.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

i have 3 bottles, each with different dilution rates.

10:1
5:1
1:1

havent had a chance to test them out yet due to weather and building work.

i look after 5 cars in the family, and only 2 of the wheels i have sealed, so i need bilberry for the very dirty wheels. (pointless coating some due to a certain person kerbing them :wall

once i find the best dilution rate i'm putting it in this hand held pump sprayer Kwazar Venus Superpro 

on a related note, the best wheel cleaner i have for stupidly dirty wheels is called malco brake off, this stuff will shift almost anything


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

JwilliamsM said:


> i look after 5 cars in the family, and only 2 of the wheels i have sealed, so i need bilberry for the very dirty wheels. (pointless coating some due to a certain person kerbing them :wall


I sealed the wheels on mum's car a year ago just with FK1000P, prior to which they had 5 years of baked on muck and were an absolute mare to get clean. They weren't washed between then and a couple of weeks back, but despite the fronts being almost black, the muck washed off with just shampoo and water from my wheel bucket.

The point being, even though a full coating is hard to justify on some wheels, even a simple coating of sealant can make a *big* difference to how much effort goes into cleaning them.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

10-1, made up in a spray bottle, leave on the wheels for a longer time before washing off if the wheels are very bad, standard is one minute and up to 5 for wheels that havent been cleaned for a while.


----------

